
The End of Theory - Chris Anderson - revorad
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge248.html#feature
======
colgur
"the petabyte scale [...] forces us to view data mathematically first and
establish a context for it later."

Doesn't establishing a mathematical view require one to posit a theory? I'm
not seeing anything profound here. When did we stop treating mathematics as a
branch of scientific inquiry?

